# New MKIII TTS Owner



## jks89 (Oct 26, 2020)

Afternoon all!

I am the proud new owner of a MKIII TTS - had been on the lookout for a new car for a few months since acquiring a puppy / I want to spend more time in Wales with family and hate getting the train.

So anyway, I picked up this a few weeks back and I absolutely love it: https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/202010084779390

Spent a few months dithering about the spec I wanted between an S3 or a TTS, and what swayed me in the end was a What Car article that rated the MKIII the best coupe for under 50k or something like that... I then waited and waited until I found a model with B&O & CC and then this one came up which had pretty much everything except the reversing camera apparently.

I have had a few "nice" hatches over the best decade or so, Sciroccos, 1 series etc. but evidently none of them compare to the TTS - it is phenomenal. Having owned the car for a few weeks now, I have a few questions that I was hoping could be cleared up:

My car was built in May 2015, does that mean it is MY15? I don't really know what that means but seems that your build year and VC version are somewhat linked in this way? This then determines what you can and can't do to your car in terms of updating the software and functionality? With that in mind...

*Map updates* - Is it only possible at the dealer at a hefty price? Or is this one of the things that can be uploaded via a downloaded file to an SD card? Is it possible with USB stick too or just SD card?

*Puddle lights *- I have read about installing Audi ring puddle lights which seem a nice touch, and have seen the part number to do this from another thread. I have the LED pack and have puddle lights as standard, is this plug and play, and anyone confident enough with a few basic tools should be able to do?

*Pairing bluetooth music* - my phone can bluetooth Spotify fine to the car, but if I plug it in to the USB port in the ash tray it then says no supported files, so essentially I can't charge my phone & play music. Have I got some settings wrong or is this the same for everyone else? Is it possible to (easily) retrofit the wireless charging phone box?

*Speakers cutting out* - quite regularly my B&O sound system will ever so slightly lose connection / skip a millisecond of playback while receiving the bluetooth music from spotify on my phone. Is this a known issue?

*Firmware / VC updates* - I have tried to keep up with a separate thread about MMI and VC updates but I'll be honest a lot of it went over my head... Is there much functionality to be gained from updating my MMI / VC? I would like carplay for Waze and other music functionality if possible, but it seems that it may not be due to the age of my vehicle?

*Recalls* - are there any major recalls I should be checking have been completed or should I be going to Audi to get anything fixed?

*Speed camera updates* - Does anyone have the POI database they could send me for UK speed cameras? Happy to contribute financially if you paid for it... Seems madness everyone paying £20 for the year subscription if you can share the cost for a CSV file!

*MyAudi *- I read somewhere that it was possible to download map updates from the US site (e.g. .com) but it doesn't seem to allow me to, and I am shown this message:

"The Audi connect map update service keeps the map on your navigation system up-to-date at all times. You can download the latest map updates here and then install them in your vehicle using an SD card. This service does not have an online connection and therefore cannot be switched on and off."

Also do I need to go to a dealer to link my car and my app? My app seems to suggest I do... What benefits will this enable? I am inclined to do so ASAP anyway as I think this will transfer the extended warranty to me.

*Audi connect* - does anyone use this? Seems gimmicky (e.g. weather, parking spots) but wanted to know if there was anything behind the scenes that was worthwhile getting...

*Car Assists* - How do I activate Lane Assist? How can I tell if my car has adaptive cruise control (do any have it?)

*Park assist* - I can only seem to get this to work for spaces on the N/S of the car, which seems logical given that you should only reverse into and out of spaces on your side of the road, but on one way streets it would be useful if it could work on the O/S too...

*Recommended dealers / service providers* in Central / South London or near Bristol / Cardiff? I will spend my time between London and Newport (S Wales) so would be handy to know specialists that can be trusted in both locations.

Sorry for the essay, tried to get all my annoying questions out in one go!

Jamie :-*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie. Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## jks89 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome


----------



## jks89 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks


----------

